# مهندسة بحاجة لمساعدة:لو سمحتم ماهي البرامج التي تستخدم في رسم القوالب التي تستخدم في المعامل



## المهندسة لما (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء مساعدتي لأني اريد ان اعمل في معمل لصنع القوالب المعدنية. ,ولا اعرف ما اسم هذه البرامج 
وهل هو برنامج صعب ام سهل للتعلم 
ايميلي 
[email protected]


----------



## perfect-eng (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ال solid works بامتياز
و في عدة كتب متوفرة عالنت عن البرنامج


----------



## المهندسة لما (19 نوفمبر 2011)

والقوالب المعدنية سمعت ان برنامج power shape مهم افيدوني لو سمحتم ؟


----------



## عمراياد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*SolidWorks
MasterCAM
PowerMill*


----------

